# mySQL Datumsdifferenz in Tagen



## wachteldonk (22. August 2007)

Hallo Alle,

wie bekomme ich die Datumsdifferenz in Tagen raus? Aus zwei Datumsfelder mit dem Format : 2007-12-22


----------



## lmarkus31 (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

mittels 
	
	
	



```
DATEDIFF(<datum1>,<datum2>)
```

Markus


----------

